# Looking for pictures of Paint Horses!



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Feel free to crop that second one down, I just figured you would want side shots. Look through pics in my barn, too, of him.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Calico overo? Horses do not have calico as a color. 
Medicine Hat is likely caused by multiple white spotting genes.

Overo itself is an inaccurate word as all it means is something other than tobiano. You also have Tovero which is tobiano plus something else loudly expressed with the tobiano (could be one or more of splash, sabino and/or frame). Many horses carry multiple white spotting patterns as there is no limit on how many different white spotting genes can be passed on and the amount of expression can vary wildly. There is a forum member whose mare is completely solid except one white star, tested positive for frame. Quarter horses, Appaloosas and thoroughbreds can also carry frame, as well as several other breeds. Frame is common in miniatures. 

A tobiano can carry frame. A splash can carry frame. A dominant white can carry frame. A sabino can carry frame. A solid horse can carry frame. If a horse is loudly expressed by frame, you know the horse carries frame without testing. If a horse doesn't appear frame, you must test for frame before you can know if frame is present or not.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I would assume by calico the OP means a bay. Black mane and tail with bay body and white markings give a tricolor or "calico" appearance. If not that then I am not sure.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> I would assume by calico the OP means a bay. Black mane and tail with bay body and white markings give a tricolor or "calico" appearance. If not that then I am not sure.


Except you can also have bay dun + white or dunskin + white or buckskin + white and those would also be three colors on a horse even though it is just white plus a normal color. Maybe the OP was referring to the rare horses who have chimerism or a somatic mutation?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Still black based with agouti plus another factor. Just a different shade for the main body and stripe if dun is present. Maybe the OP will come back and explain why those particular representations and how she is defining calico as you are correct she could be referring to that as well. With the answers she has she may be finding there is a wide range of possibility for frame from solid to all or almost all white and everything in between when mixed with other genes. The best advice is to test for it which has been mentioned.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There was a thread about a year ago with a photo of a LWO foal (although the OP didn't know when she posted the photo that the foal was lethal white): http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/lethal-white-393426/


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is "calico" in horses. It appears with the tobiano coat pattern along with cream. It's not a recognized coat pattern as it is a type of mutation where the cream is "switched off" in various patches.

OP - the term "Overo" covers way to many genes. There is only ONE gene that causes a lethal white foal, that is frame overo. Frame is very, VERY adept at hiding on solid horses and within other patterns. There is no way to look at every horse and say this one can produce lethals or not.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*looking for paints.*

paint horses. bay mare, sorrel gelding and medicine hat pali paint, you will need to crop out person


----------



## Annefrankvb (May 26, 2015)

Hi everybody,

Thank you for the pictures so far! You are a great help 

And I know that the frame gene is not limited to horses with the frame phenotype - as well as you can find horses with a phenotype that would be classified as 'frame' (if you take APHA's description) even though they aren't carriers of the gene. The pictures are needed for sort of an introduction of the different spotting patterns before the assignment itself 
One of the scientific papers (Santschi et al., 2001) that I will be referring to is about the incidence of the frame gene in horses with different coat colours.

And by calico, I mean sabino. Language error, my mistake! I can see I wrote the correct one just beneath, just forgot to delete "calico". Sorry


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This stallion is Cheiftons mohecan. I believe he is registered as a Tovero.
He has one white stripe in his mane.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Sabino foal


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Whaaat? No solid Paints? ;D


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Whaaat? No solid Paints? ;D


Both of my paint registered mares were solid breeding stock :lol:
One had only a small white star and the other had a blaze and a few socks

I do have nice pictures of my mom's half Arab (Arab dam) half paint (APHA sire) but she is mostly tobiano pattern with some expressions of both sabino and splash. Her daughter had even more white but again, mostly tobiano but the splash was louder and some hints of sabino expression.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Mine has only the tiniest little hind sock xD I think it's so funny.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

there IS a calico paint though it is rare. it kinda like the cream gene "misses" places on the horse.


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

My gelding Ruger: this is what I have been told he is- bay (wild bay) frame overo. Some say splash too. I'm not real good with patterns beyond overo, tobiano and tovero. Lol









One side has a tiny heart shaped spot and the other has a little more white, two socks, large white nose. I included a picture of his light tail hairs and red base hairs that makes people say he is a wild bay/ He also has what almost looks like barring on his front legs near his chestnuts. I'm not sure if you can tell in any of this pictures. He's a little unique. lol

This is his dam. I don't have any pictures of her with out me in them. lol


----------



## Annefrankvb (May 26, 2015)

Thank you so much everybody!! :happydance:


----------



## Annefrankvb (May 26, 2015)

... And if you have more, please don't hesitate!


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------

